# I need some book suggestions!



## Everymanalion (Mar 13, 2012)

I am really open to anything. I read Cormac Mccarthy to Nick Cave to Sci Fi bullshit and i have $100 Amazon gift card(dont ask) that i would love to use ASAP. So suggestions and maybe a link or synopsis of the book please. I am open to anything as long as its not Hunger Games or Harry Potter.

Oh and i like violence, alot, but not violence for the sake of violence like American Psycho, that book was horribly written and boring.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 13, 2012)

American Hardcore


----------



## dharma bum (Mar 13, 2012)

tom robbins, chuck palihniuk, h.s. thompson, h.d. thoreau, ginsberg, burroughs, tolstoy... should i keep going?


----------



## Asar (Mar 13, 2012)

The Sea Wolf by Jack London is ridiculously violent, and an awesome story as well. It's basically about an aristocrat who falls into the San Francisco bay after a ferry collision and is picked up by a seal hunting boat. The captain is an absolute murdering lunatic and practically takes the main character hostage to work for him. Probably my favorite book of all time.


----------



## dharma bum (Mar 13, 2012)

Asar said:


> The Sea Wolf by Jack London is ridiculously violent, and an awesome story as well. It's basically about an aristocrat who falls into the San Francisco bay after a ferry collision and is picked up by a seal hunting boat. The captain is an absolute murdering lunatic and practically takes the main character hostage to work for him. Probably my favorite book of all time.


 
sea wolf is pretty bad ass... forgot to mention london up there


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Mar 13, 2012)

m really into epic fantasy george r r martins song of ice and fire series is the shit


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 13, 2012)

It may sound lame or whatever, but, I have really been getting into local fiction and local short stories lately. I just moved to Idaho and it's an awesome way to get to know the area.

My advice is to search a region your interested in and find a state/local author award type thing and order whatever seems interesting to you.

I would rather take a risk and find an amazing/self-published author than to buy what the dominate culture tells me to, because I "fit" into some subcultural literary niche - fuck that.


----------



## REDRUM (Mar 13, 2012)

I just had a great read 'The Crying Of Lot 49' also, 'Blood Meridian'


----------



## outskirts (Mar 13, 2012)

Some books that I've enjoyed:
Black Like Me by John Howard Griffen (I couldn't put it down, read it all the way through in one sitting)
The Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad.
The Jungle by Upton Sinclair.
Rashomon: and other stories by Ryunosuke Akutagawa
C-Train and Thirteen Mexicans by Jimmy Santiago Baca
And my all time favorite story... Frankenstein by Mary Shelly. It starts out kind of slow but once Frankenstein creates the creature
the story really takes off, it's a great read. And forget the Frankenstein movies, none do the book any justice!

I'm currently reading Pioneer Go Home by Richard Powell.


----------



## Avog0dro (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything is Illuminated by Johnathan Safran Foer (if you hated the movie give the book a chance, has a very interesting and unique new age literary style)
I Am Legend by Richard Matheson (No, Will Smith, is not in it and it has nothing to do with the movie. Extremely violent.)
Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand(political/sociological/Economics/Philosophy/Severe skepticism)
Walking Dead series(comics, fuck the show)
Battle Royale by Koushun Takami (Children killing children)
Kuroi Jukai', by Seichō Matsumoto (if you can find a translated version, glorifies suicide and encourages it in a way, just a forewarning)


----------



## Everymanalion (Mar 13, 2012)

Blood Meridian is my favorite book of all time.


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Mar 14, 2012)

check out the series a song called youth cant remember who wrote it its anti-total sci fi


----------



## chilidog (Mar 14, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> Everything is Illuminated by Johnathan Safran Foer (if you hated the movie give the book a chance, has a very interesting and unique new age literary style)


 
this book is amazing! everyone should read this! it had me smiling and laughing constantly


----------



## dajdiioue (Mar 14, 2012)

The Eden Express by Mark Vonnegut. It's an autobiography about his experience coping with schizophrenia, which he started to become aware of after he had a really bad trip... I'm pretty sure mescaline was involved but I can't quite remember. Anyways, it's really well written, really interesting- just GOOD. Pretty quick read too, which is nice sometimes.  Enjoy


----------



## Im a Cop (Mar 14, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> Everything is Illuminated by Johnathan Safran Foer (if you hated the movie give the book a chance, has a very interesting and unique new age literary style)
> I Am Legend by Richard Matheson (No, Will Smith, is not in it and it has nothing to do with the movie. Extremely violent.)
> Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand(political/sociological/Economics/Philosophy/Severe skepticism)
> Walking Dead series(comics, fuck the show)
> ...


 
isnt reccomending ayn rand to someone on squat the planet like suggesting the satanic bible to a baptist congregation? She pretty much preaches letting the poor starve to death, its like the defining literature of the neo-con free market capitalism that is destroying the world(just saying)

no one mentioned edward abbey, 
check out "comes a horsemen", its about the antichrist murdering people who've seen hell, or bukowski for some self deprecating depressing, yet still really good to read stuff. Read The Portable Henry Rollins, its a fast read and great book to have on your shelf, lots of really violent insight into the human psyche actually reminds me of an angry bukowski. 
the painted bird by jerzy kosinski is really fucked up if thats what your looking for, its about a little boy hiding out during the holocaust and a series of fucked up events follow
But def consider a peoples history of the untied states by howard zinn, probably the most violent book of all, and its all true, insightful, and gives you perspective on where we are today.


----------



## Rover Damn (Mar 14, 2012)

If you like fantasy at all
the name of the wind
My favorite fiction and ive read allot


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 14, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> It may sound lame or whatever, but, I have really been getting into local fiction and local short stories lately. I just moved to Idaho and it's an awesome way to get to know the area.
> 
> My advice is to search a region your interested in and find a state/local author award type thing and order whatever seems interesting to you.
> 
> I would rather take a risk and find an amazing/self-published author than to buy what the dominate culture tells me to, because I "fit" into some subcultural literary niche - fuck that.


 Fuck yes I'm all about reading about Idaho. Where'd you move to? As far as book suggestions go I'd recommend YOU CAN'T WIN by Jack Black. It's an autobiography about a professional train rider/thief in the 1920s. It's the craziest shit you'll ever read. I read it twice in the same day I got it.


----------



## XMNnmx (Mar 14, 2012)

_Into The Wild_, can't remember the author's name.

Or has everyone read that in high school? I wouldn't know.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 14, 2012)

If you like the Wu Tang Clan at all, I would HIGHLY suggest reading 'The Tao of Wu"...It is a fucking amazing read.

http://images.freshnessmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/tao-of-wu_final-570x907.jpg


----------



## Fungus (Mar 14, 2012)

My Favorite authors are as followed:

William S. Burroughs (Junky, Naked Lunch, Queer, Nova Express) [Dark, twisted, drug-induced]

Kurt Vonnegut (Breakfast Of Champions, Slaughterhouse Five, Cats Cradle, Jailbird) [satirical, sci-fi]

Jack Kerouac (On The Road, The Dharma Bums, The Subterraneans, Big Sur) [beatnik generation, traveling stories] 

Charles Bukowski (Women, Post Office, Ham On Rye, Hollywood) [emphasis on the pathetic lifestyles of Americans]


----------



## DavidMD (Mar 15, 2012)

Some of my favorites are:
Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by Robert Pirsig
Siddhartha by Herman Hesse 
Dune by Frank Herbert
The Plague by Albert Camus
The Last Temptation of Christ by Nikos Kazantzakis
Anything by Kurt Vonnegut
Anything by Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Avog0dro (Mar 15, 2012)

Im a Cop said:


> isnt reccomending ayn rand to someone on squat the planet like suggesting the satanic bible to a baptist congregation? She pretty much preaches letting the poor starve to death, its like the defining literature of the neo-con free market capitalism that is destroying the world(just saying)
> 
> no one mentioned edward abbey,
> check out "comes a horsemen", its about the antichrist murdering people who've seen hell, or bukowski for some self deprecating depressing, yet still really good to read stuff. Read The Portable Henry Rollins, its a fast read and great book to have on your shelf, lots of really violent insight into the human psyche actually reminds me of an angry bukowski.
> ...


 
Why wouldn't you recommend the satanic bible to someone in a baptist church? Maybe if more baptists did read both the Satanic Bible and their own, they would have a better grasp on their own religion and morals don't you think? Nothing wrong with picking and choosing what you like and don't like with her work, but for hearing tramps mention Hitchens with his Islamophobic facism and his bastardization of logic to the point his theories just become him jacking his dick to his reflection, you'd think they would try Ayn Rand.


----------



## Avog0dro (Mar 15, 2012)

Im a Cop said:


> isnt reccomending ayn rand to someone on squat the planet like suggesting the satanic bible to a baptist congregation? She pretty much preaches letting the poor starve to death, its like the defining literature of the neo-con free market capitalism that is destroying the world(just saying)
> 
> no one mentioned edward abbey,
> check out "comes a horsemen", its about the antichrist murdering people who've seen hell, or bukowski for some self deprecating depressing, yet still really good to read stuff. Read The Portable Henry Rollins, its a fast read and great book to have on your shelf, lots of really violent insight into the human psyche actually reminds me of an angry bukowski.
> ...


 
Why wouldn't you recommend the satanic bible to someone in a baptist church? Maybe if more baptists did, they would have a better grasp on their own religion and morals don't you think? Nothing wrong with picking and choosing what you like and don't like with her work, but for hearing tramps mention Hitchens with Islamophobic facism and his bastardization of logic to the point his theories just become him jacking his dick to his reflection, you'd think they would try Ayn Rand.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 15, 2012)

Check out Neil Gaiman. Specifically "American Gods." Really good writing, gripping story, etc.

If you would like to venture outside the world of fiction, Nietzsche is always a good read, whether you agree with him or not. Also, "The Illuminatus!" trilogy by Robert Anton Wilson.

Then of course there's always the classics. James Joyce, J.D. Salinger, F. Scott Fitzgerald, etc.


----------



## Im a Cop (Mar 15, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> Why wouldn't you recommend the satanic bible to someone in a baptist church? Maybe if more baptists did, they would have a better grasp on their own religion and morals don't you think? Nothing wrong with picking and choosing what you like and don't like with her work, but for hearing tramps mention Hitchens with Islamophobic facism and his bastardization of logic to the point his theories just become him jacking his dick to his reflection, you'd think they would try Ayn Rand.


very true, if more baptists read lavey the south would be a more interesting place. 

have to read jd salinger as well soooo good
Im reading some ralph waldo emerson right now and its def a great travel companion, beautiful observations on life applicable to anyone,


----------

